# Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dürfen



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch  fangen dürfen​*
Ein zorniger Kommentar


*Es wird nun aktuell immer noch abstruser. *

Die SPD-Abgeordnete  Rodust (Europaparlament, Duz-Freundin der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan) hat sich scheinbar dafür eingesetzt, dass kleine Kutter der Berufsfischerei in der Ostsee vom bevorstehenden Laichschutz-Fangverbot für den Westdorsch ausgenommen werden sollen, wenn sie im Flachwasser nahe der Küste fischen.

Quelle:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Guter-Start-fuer-Heringsfischer

_Unterdessen machte die SPD-Europaabgeordnete Ulrike Rodust den Dorschfischern Hoffnung. Kleine Kutter in der Ostsee sollen offenbar vom bevorstehenden Laichschutz-Fangverbot für den West- Dorsch ausgenommen werden, wenn sie im Flachwasser nahe der Küste fischen. Die Politikerin erwartet einen entsprechenden Beschluss in Brüssel._

Nicht nur, dass da kein Wort davon steht, dass auch Angler ausgenommen werden, wenn sie im Flachen unterwegs wären:
Auch vom DAFV, vom LSFV-SH und vom LAV MeckPomm hört man da nichts dazu.

Und das, obwohl das natürlich genau der Ansatz wäre, den man braucht, um beim Thema Baglimit und ungerechtfertigte Anglerregulierung in Brüssel aktiv zu werden...

Aber scheinbar hat man sowohl in den abnickenden Landesvasallenverbänden wie auch im DAFV andere  Vorstellungen - man will wohl eher selber Angler am liebsten so regulieren,  bis keiner mehr angeln geht, statt den Anglern zu helfen..

Elfenbeintürmler von Thünen und Eurokraten und dazu noch DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm....

Anglerfeinde und -verhinderer unter sich...

*Den Vorschlag gabs bereits von Anglern!*
Die Initiative um die EGOH hatte ja selber schon vorgeschlagen als Maßnahme statt des Baglimits, dass Angler während der Laichzeit nicht unter 20 m angeln und aus den bekannten Laichgebieten wegbleiben. Was logischerweise auch einfacher zu kontrollieren wäre.

Das wurde dann von GF Bohn (LSFV-SH, wir berichteten, Links siehe unten) mit seinen unausgegorenen und nicht abgesprochenen Vorschlägen torpediert, was dann der DAFV aber so auch für sich propagiert und in die "Verhandlungen" eingebracht hat. 

Rodust feiert nun den anstehenden Erfolg für die Fischerei - wann kann man Erfolge für Angler feiern???

Und nun kommt also eine Ausnahmeregelung für die Fischerei, die GENAU das beinhaltet, was die EGOH für Angler als Maßnahme angeboten hatte.

Bei Anglern BLEIBEN ABER WEITER ALLE Einschränkungen, die Fischerei erhält nun wohl schon erste Ausnahmeregelungen...

Weiter dürfen Angler während der Laichzeit AUCH IM FLACHEN nur 3 statt 5 Dorsche fangen, während die Fischerei hier ihre Quote voll ausschöpfen darf.

Und das nur, weil Angler keine vernünftige Lobby in Europa, im Bund und in den Ländern haben (Ausnahme NDS)..


Und hier breche ich den Kommentar ab, denn wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde, was ich wirklich davon halte, dass Berufsfischer jetzt bei Laichdorschen  ausgenommen werden sollen und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV wieder nur schlafen, wäre das nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt und ich käme mit Sicherheit in Knast....

ZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiertZensiert...................​
Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Den Fischern, gerade den kleineren, gönne ich es, dass sie eine wesentlich bessere Lobby als Angler haben...

Dennoch könnte ich bei sowas wie hier und der "Leistung" der "Lobby" der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm im Vergleich dazu nur noch ko..., erbr... zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert


Mehr Infos zum Baglimit:
Zum Thema Baglimit bei Dorschen und dem Versagen des DAFV, des LSFV-SH und des LAV MeckPomm bei dieser Schmierenkomödie haben wir ja bereits ausführlich berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## offense80 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Danke Thomas, war so in Rage das ich nicht wusste wo ich es am besten posten sollte


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Dazu kommt eh noch was von mir....

Muss nur gucken, dass ich nicht wegen dem Kommentar in Knast komme...

Elfenbeintürmler von Thünen und Eurokraten und dazu noch DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV ,MeckPomm....

Anglerfeinde und -verhinderer unter sich...


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*



offense80 schrieb:


> http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Guter-Start-fuer-Heringsfischer
> 
> 
> Und jetzt lest bitte den vorletzten Absatz!!
> ...



Erklärt wird es aber erst im letzten Absatz:
_
[edit by Admin: Kein wörtliches zitieren oder einstellen fermder Texte, Grafiken oder Bilder, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen)]
_Damit gibt es keine Ausnahme vom Laichschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und dafür sollen sich Angler zurück halten?

Die Angler dürfen während der Laichzeit trotzdem nur 3 Dorsche/Tag fangen statt wenigstens 5, die Fischer dürfen ihre Quote voll raushauen in der Zeit. 

Ist ein Berufsfischerdorsch weniger wichtig für den Bestand als ein Anglerdorsch?

Das war ja der Vorschlag der Initiative, den Frau Dr. und Konsorten durch das vorsprechen von Bohn torpediert hatten, dass Angler während der Schonzeit nicht unter 20 m angeln  statt Baglimit, Schonzeit und den anderen sinnfreien DAFV-Vorschlägen gegen Angler (Schonmaßerhöhung ging ja schon nicht, weil das durchs EU-Parlament gemusst hätte - das haben die nicht mal gepeilt im DAFV)...



Bei Fischern gehts jetzt mit Fischen im Flachen, Angler werden weiter beschränkt?

DAS IST BESCHRÄNKT!!!!

Nicht Angler haben die Bestände ruiniert!


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Lobby hat wieder gesiegt und wir schauen zu


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dafür sollen sich Angler zurück halten?
> 
> ....



Natürlich nicht.

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der vorletzte Absatz ohne den letzten Absatz eine falsche Schlussfolgerung zulässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Schlussfolgerung ist einfach:
Anglerlobby hat versagt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es gibt die Dinge die gehen aber gar nicht.
Gelöscht....


----------



## Salora (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Fischern gehts jetzt mit Fischen im Flachen, Angler werden weiter beschränkt?
> 
> DAS IST BESCHRÄNKT!!!!
> 
> Nicht Angler haben die Bestände ruiniert!



Ja.... was soll man da noch sagen, man kann nur mit den Augen rollen. |uhoh:

Ich war gestern auf Fehmarn und dieser Kuttername in Burgstaaken sagt eigentlich viel...


----------



## August (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Sag mal und es Kommentiert niemand ???? vieleicht sollten wir die Frau Rodust mal selber anschreiben wenn der DAFV das schon nicht macht  schaut mal hier http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2017/keine-dorsch-schonzeit-fuer-kleine-kuestenfischerei/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss nur gucken, dass ich nicht wegen dem Kommentar in Knast komme...
> 
> .



Ich habe mein Schreiben an Frau Rodust schon zehnmal korrigiert! Gleich geht es raus, mein Rechtsanwalt hat es gerade "freigegeben"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Meiner sagt ich darf der die näxten 2 Wochen rein gar nix schreiben...

Dabei hat der noch nix gelesen, sondern ich habe nur gefragt, OB er gegenlesen würde..

Meinte er:
Jetzt?????
Hol erst mal Blutddruckmedis.......................
In 2 Wochen nochmal fragen...

(einer meiner Anwälte, nich mein Arzt, wohlgemerkt (wg. Blutdruck)....)..


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Tolle Idee wo ja die Fischerei sowieso fast überhaupt nicht kontrolliert wird.

Die Kleinen Fischer sind dann vermutlich Kutter bis 20m Länge( also nahezu alle) , oder steht es irgendwo genauer beschrieben?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Die Kleinen Fischer sind dann vermutlich Kutter bis 20m Länge( also nahezu alle) , oder steht es irgendwo genauer beschrieben?



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Die Dänen schreiben tatsächlich von 20 Metern, vor kurzem las ich in DK aber noch von 12 Meter.

Frau Rodust geht eventuell auch von Fischern unter 1,6 Meter Größe aus und denkt sich, dass es davon nicht so viele gibt...

Im Übrigen kommt das nicht überraschend! Der dänische Umweltminister hat das bereits kurz nach der Quotenfestlegung 2016 genauso gepostet (bei Facebook). Das habe ich damals irgendwo hier geschrieben. In D konnte wollte man das so aber wohl noch nicht veröffentlichen, um nicht von den Anglern gelyncht zu werden....

Die Abrechnung erfolgt hier am 07.Mai bei den Landtagswahlen. Als SPD Politiker in Ostholstein würde ich schon einmal zum Jobceter gehen und mich ab dem 08. Mai arbeitssuchend melden....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss nur gucken, dass ich nicht wegen dem Kommentar in Knast komme...


Wir hauen dich da raus.:vik:


----------



## Stoni-Killer (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich hab es getan!  
Vermute aber, das die Kommentare eh alle entsorgt werden!!

Greetz
Stoni.K


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2017/keine-dorsch-schonzeit-fuer-kleine-kuestenfischerei/


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Wir werden so geil verarscht!|muahah:


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Wird es jetzt eine große Anglerboard-Demo geben oder glaubt ihr weiter daran, dass ihr durch Briefe und Kommentare was ausrichtet?


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

@Thomas. Kommentar-Funktion wurde auf der von dir verlinkten Seite abgestellt........


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

aber hier kann man noch kommutieren.
https://www.facebook.com/ulrike.rodust/


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

so habe mir erst mal etwas Luft auf facebook gemacht.
Das ärgert mich jetzt aber so richtig.
Da schreibe ich noch etwas mehr dazu, wenn ich mich wieder etwas beruhigt habe.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Moin Jungs

Hab auch meinen Senf auf die Internetseite abgegeben |krach:#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @Thomas. Kommentar-Funktion wurde auf der von dir verlinkten Seite abgestellt........


Habs versucht.
Man liest jetzt:
One Kommentar

aber kann den selber nicht sehen (ich jedenfalls nicht)....


----------



## Brutzlaff (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habs versucht.
> Man liest jetzt:
> One Kommentar
> 
> aber kann den selber nicht sehen (ich jedenfalls nicht)....



Bei mir genauso...|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

jetzt ists wieder ganz weg )))

kam wohl um 8 Uhr jemand ins Büro....

Mal sehen, ob und wann sie auch beim Fratzenbuch die Kommentare weghaut..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich in die Rubrik "Wutbürger" abgetan und nicht für voll genommen.
> Leider!:r
> 
> VG



Angler mit solch einer Interessenvertretung Namens DAFV und LFV- SH kann man auch nicht für voll nehmen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Nun hat Frau Europaabgeordnete  geantwortet.
Lest selber.


----------



## n0rdfriese (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

"Im ständigen Dialog mit den Angelverbänden." Mehr muss man dazu auch nicht wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Elfenbeintürmler von Thünen und Eurokraten und dazu noch DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm....
> 
> Anglerfeinde und -verhinderer unter sich...


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angler mit solch einer Interessenvertretung Namens DAFV und LFV- SH kann man auch nicht für voll nehmen.


immerhin werden einige wohl so langsam wach...die hoffnung hatte man ja fast schon aufgegeben...siehe allgemeine lethargie nach westensee, forellenpuff, nsg...usw...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Nun hat Frau Europaabgeordnete geantwortet.
> Lest selber.



Ich gelange über den Link nur auf ihre FBStartseite


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich gelange über den Link nur auf ihre FBStartseite



die schuhe selber zubinden geht aber noch?


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

runterscrollen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> runterscrollen



Gefunden, Handy hatte nicht weiter geladen, deshalb konnte ich nur Profilbild und Hintergrundbild erkennen...#6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> die schuhe selber zubinden geht aber noch?



Sorry Klettverschluss|rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Am Handy geht's, mein Rechner hat anscheinend nen Frazzenschutz.:vik:
> Ich habe soeben die selbe, anscheinend vom Praktikanten verfasste, Antwort auf meinen Kommentar per mail bekommen. Diese Antwort hat im Übrigen so gut wie nichts mit meinen Fragen und Einwendungen zu tun.



Ich habs auch erhalten.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Dann kommen eben die nächsten Mauschelbrüder und Schwestern. Und in einem hat die Europaabgeordnete ja recht, solange wir keine Interessenvertretung haben die ihren Namen verdient, werden wir immer auf der Verliererseite stehen.
> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit einen Konkurrenzverband zu installieren oder ist dies satzungsmäßig ausgeschlossen?




Wer soll Dich daran hindern einen Konkurenzverein zu gründen?
Du kannst doch jederzeit einen Verein gründen.
Ein Verband ist nix anderes als ein Verein...ein e.V.  #q

Dem gibste dann den Namen DAFV Ärger- Verband + hochtrabende Satzung und schwupps bist Du ein Verband.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Bastido...
Jeder Verein hat Zugriff auf Mitglieder...Du musst nur überzeugende Arbeit leisten.
Schreib die Verbänden an, schreib die Vereine an...
es gibt bereits eine Menge LFV ohne Mitgliedschaft im DAFV.

Ich finde solche wie Deine Fragen immer ganz lustig.....installieren...klar geht auch. 
Jedoch rechne nicht mit einer CIPS Fips Mitgliedschaft. Die hat sich bereits der DSAV geangelt.

Du hast nicht gefragt ob es Sinn macht.  

Und von welchem Wettangeln (?) wil Dich der DAFV aussperren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Der GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH, dessen Kollege Bohn ja erst durch sein Verhalten die ganze Baglimitschei... in den Sand gesetzt hat, meint nun, es nützt was, wenn er sich nun mit Frau Rodust in Verbindung setzen würde (aus dem LV, bei dem auch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die DAFV-Präsidentin  und Duzfreundin von Frau Roddust, Dr. Happach-Kasan, EHRENMITGLIED ist!!)..

Und auch über die Geschichte mit der Kontrollapp für Angler fängt er jetzt nachdenken an - bei uns ist das schon 2 Wochen durch (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764) 

Und  der LSFV-SH hat ja noch seine Kündigung beim DAFV zurückgezogen, weil der jetzt so gute Arbeit macht....

Für was bekommen solche Hauptamtliche eigentlich einen "Lohn" von Anglergeld bezahlt????

Ich möchte nicht wieder mit Honigmangel anfangen müssen - wer aber immer noch als Angler den LSFV-SH weiter bezahlt und unterstützt, den sollen Angelverbote bis zum Umfallen treffen..

GF Vollborn:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...in-der-Ostsee-2017/page32&p=382641#post382641


Hab Männergrippe, bin eh stinkig und hör deswegen jetzt lieber auf, bevor ich noch in Knast komm.......................




PS:
Es kann auch in SH nicht nur am Honigmangel liegen, ein paar LSFV-SHler haben ja scheinbar Honigtöpfe gefunden und Konsequenzen gezogen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323325


----------



## degl (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angler mit solch einer Interessenvertretung Namens DAFV und LFV- SH kann man auch nicht für voll nehmen.



Ich muß da mal was klarstellen:

Ich will in meinem Heimatgewässer angeln......

Dazu muß ich im Angelververein Mitglied sein.....

Einen Teil des Vereinsbeitrages wird abgeführt..........

Es ist ein geringer Beitrag zu einer vortrefflichen "Comedieveranstalltung" und ich nehm das so in Kauf........

Das du mich nicht "Ernst" nimmst, damit muß ich dann wohl leben......aber die Schuhe zieh ich mir deshalb immer noch nicht "mit der Kneifzange" an...........|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



degl schrieb:


> Ich muß da mal was klarstellen:
> 
> Ich will in meinem Heimatgewässer angeln......
> 
> ...



Degl...alles gut. Wir sitzen im selben Boot.
Es ist keiner damit persönlich gemeint.

Der Einzelne wird auch nichts ausrichten können.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



degl schrieb:


> Es ist ein geringer Beitrag zu einer vortrefflichen "Comedieveranstalltung" und ich nehm das so in Kauf........


Ja, man könnte sich permanent über die Versager amüsieren.
Problem ist halt, dass Comedy tatsächlich in Reality reinpfuscht.

Deshalb sollte jeder, der aus welchen Gründen auch immer in dem Zwangssystem DAFV steckt, zumindest in seinem Laden Alarm machen, damit wenigstens die LVs austreten.
Es muss eigentlich nur noch ein dicker oder 2-3 kleinere das angeschlagene Schiff verlassen, dann hat das schlimmste schlechte Theater wenigstens ein Ende.
Und wenn LVs merken, dass Mitglieder so was erzwingen können, wird sich hoffentlich auch bei denen in Sachen 'schlechte Laiendarsteller' was tun.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Moinsen Tzsammen

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Antwort von Euro-R bekommen und musste feststellen, das der Inhalt nahezu der gleiche ist wie in Ihrem Fatzebuch!  
Einfach unglaublich wie sicher Sie ist, die Menschen an der Küste und die an Freihzeit und Erholung interessierten in GE ver...cht. Und dem Commerz Tür und Tor öffnet!  Aber Lobbyarbeit ist das auf Keinen Fall...... meint Sie.

Ich könnt....

Stoni-K.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Mal nie frage eines unwissenden..
Wie sieht das denn in der Nordsee aus?
Gibt es da das Problem nicht? Oder gibt es da gar keine dorsche, bzw. Kabeljau mehr


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Hallo Thomas, die Post an die Genossin ist raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mal nie frage eines unwissenden..
> Wie sieht das denn in der Nordsee aus?
> Gibt es da das Problem nicht? Oder gibt es da gar keine dorsche,
> bzw. Kabeljau mehr


Dorschangeln gibts da quasi nicht mehr, da können die Fischer ihre Quote eh unter sich ausmachen ohne störende Angler..
*
Und noch zum Thema Ostsee:*
Nur dass ihr da mal auch dran denkt (hatte ich schon mehrfach ausgeführt):
Während ein Fischer problemlos nen Kutter anmelden und fischen kann, wenn Quote (wieder) da ist, auch wenn er zwischendurch stillgelegt hatte, *geht das bei Angelkuttern NICHT!!!!*

Angelkutter dürfen auch NICHT auf andere Tätigkeiten ausweichen.
Sie dürfen nur Angler fahren.

*Das liegt an der Zulassung in D als Sportfischereifahrzeug.*

Das sind quasi Ausnahmegenehmigungen für die alten Kutter, neue können auf Grund der Vorgaben nicht mehr rentabel gebaut/betrieben werden, wenn sie überhaupt ne Zulassung bekommen..

Diese Zulassung als Sportfischereifahrzeug beinhaltet auch nur rein das befördern von Anglern zum Fang, keine anderen touristischen Leistungen (Butterfahrten, Besichtungsfahrten, Beerdigungen  etc.) , da braucht man die normale Zulassung als Passagierdampfer, die  keiner der alten Pötte kriegt.

*Auf Deutsch:*
Während Fischer später alle wieder Lizenzen bekommen können, wenns wieder was zu verteilen gibt, *ist JEDER Angelkutter, der jetzt wegfällt, ENDGÜLTIG verloren und es wird NIE WIEDER Ersatz dafür geben.*

Und das nehmen Frau Rodust, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP und Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und die Herren Vollborn, Bohn, Heldt, Pipping und Brillowski (LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) billigend oder aus Unwissenheit in Kauf, so wie sie hier die Angler in die Scheixxx geritten haben......

Nur die Initiative um die EGOH kämpft weiterhin klar und eindeutig FÜR ANGLER!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich habe heute Anwort von Frau Rodust erhalten. Sie sieht sich nur als Vermittlerin zwischen den Berufsfischern,Angelkuttern und Küstenanglern. Da nach ihrer Ansicht diese Kutter im 20 m Bereich zum Gesamtfang gerechnet werden verändert sich nichts an der Gesamtquote, schreibt sie.  Aber die Kutter haben keine Schonzeit, nur die Küstenangler.
Verstehe einer ne Frau


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Sie passt halt ahnungsmäßig gut zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vollborn, Bohn, Heldt, Pipping, Brillowski etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Da wär ich als Fischer doch auch erleichtert...

Bessere Verbandsarbeit als im DAFV, beim LSFV und beim LAV-MeckPomm, die Angler schon im Vorfeld verraten hatten:
http://www.focus.de/regional/kiel/f...chtert-ueber-einschraenkungen_id_6565009.html


----------



## UMueller (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Dies ist einfach eine weitere Stützungsmaßnahme für einen Berufstand der über Jahrzehnte an dem Ast gesägt hat auf dem er saß. Die Säge wurde von den EU Fischereiministern schön mitgeführt, die immer wieder zu hohe Quoten festgelegt haben anstatt einmal an die bestands- und habitatsschädigenden Fangmethoden heranzugehen. Von Perversitäten wie upgrading und discard mal ganz zu schweigen.


 bastido #6
Und es wird weiter gesägt. Am Ende wird dann gejammert.Warum habt ihr uns so hohe Quoten gegeben. Nein die Fischerei doch nicht ....#c


----------



## Amigo-X (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

ich weiss nicht ob ihr das hier kennt: 
Kontrollen brauchen die Fischer auch nicht mehr fürchten: 
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...n-weniger-kontrolliert_article1484269140.html

Ja das haben unsere anglerfeindlichen Politiker schön hinbekommen.

Und ist der Dorsch dann weg, haben die Angler schuld, wie immer in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Dafür werden Angler laut Ministerium in SH definitiv kontrolliert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322411


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Und weiter wird von Politik und Medien gelo...., ääääh, berichtet, dass es angeblich um den Schutz der Dorsche gehen würde, wenn Berufsfischern jetzt weitere Fangmöglichkeiten während der Laichzeit der Dorsche eingeräumt werden:
http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...chtert-ueber-einschraenkungen-id15972836.html

http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...erleichtert-über-Einschränkungen,content.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

*AB HEUTE:*
Nur noch 3 Dorsche pro Angler und Tag!!

Berufsfischer dürfen während der Laichzeit weiter fischen!

Angler werden verstärkt kontrolliert bei nur noch 3 Dorschen pro Tag - und das bei gleichzeitigen Ausnahmen für die Fischer - klasse Leistung von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm:
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...noch-drei-statt-fuenf-dorsche_id_6571492.html

http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...Nur-noch-drei-statt-fünf-Dorsche,content.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



zander67 schrieb:


> "Die Dorsche müssen mindestens 35 Zentimeter lang sein."
> 
> Wer denkt sich nur so ein Mindestmaß aus.
> Das sind doch noch keine Dorsche, wie soll sich da ein Bestand wieder erholen.
> ...



Ist doch eh egal, da das Mindestmaß nur für die Vermarktung gilt!. Es muss sowieso jeder Fisch angelandet werden...

Interessanter finde ich, dass heute am 01. Februar immer noch die (Schleppnetz?)Fischer unterwegs sind! Wer kontrolliert diese? Beide Kutter auf dem Bild sind mit 3,1 bzw. 3,2 Knoten unterwegs und länger als 15 Meter....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324458


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bin kein Fachmann.
> Aber würden sich bei anderen Mindestmaßen nicht auch die Maschenweiten ändern?
> 
> VG



Das wäre sinnvoll und notwendig, jedoch wirtschaftlich für die meisten Fischereibetriebe der Untergang. Merkste was? ;-)

Es geht ja nicht um den Dorsch, sondern um die Berufsfischer...

Also kann man das Mindestmaß nicht anpassen, weil das der Sargnagel wäre.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



zander67 schrieb:


> Merken denn die Fischer nicht, dass sie sich selber das Wasser abgraben, so dumm kann doch keiner sein?
> Oder ist die Not so groß, dass man bis zum Untergang noch alles an Dorsch rausholt was geht und nach mir die Sintflut.
> 
> 
> VG



Es gibt vermutlich keinen Fischer an der deutschen Ostsee, der plant, seinen Betrieb zu vererben. Wer schlau ist, rät seinen Kindern etwas anderes zu lernen....


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



zander67 schrieb:


> ok, Danke!
> Ist meine Idee zwar vernünftig, aber ließe sich nicht umsetzen, da die Lobby der Fischer größer ist als die der Dorsche.
> 
> Der Sargnagel für die Fischer ist aber auch, wenn das Mindestmaß nicht angepasst wird und bestimmte Fangmethoden nicht verboten werden, nur etwas später dafür dann aber endgültig. Schon ein Dilemma.
> ...



Wenn Du nur noch wenige Jahre zu arbeiten hast...

Die Jungs haben doch eh keine Zukunft. Nachwuchs gibt es faktisch nicht..

Jupp...nach mir die Sintflut.
Mittlerweile üblich in unserer Gesellschaft.
Da mach ich der Gesellschaft aber nicht mal einen Vorwurf...
Geschuldet in der Politik unseres Landes, der EU und Unternehmen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Und sind erstmal die angelkutter weg, dann die fischkutter und letzlich die lästigen Angler , Fischer und sonstige Leute die sowieso nur stören....
Dann kann man endlich luxuriöse marinas bauen. Alla Cote azur, für die reichen und schönen dieser Welt.
Die jetzige bevölkerung kann ja dann, wenn sie unbedingt dort wohnen bleiben will, als bediėnpersonal arbeiten.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und sind erstmal die angelkutter weg, dann die fischkutter und letzlich die lästigen Angler , Fischer und sonstige Leute die sowieso nur stören....
> Dann kann man endlich luxuriöse marinas bauen. Alla Cote azur, für die reichen und schönen dieser Welt.
> Die jetzige bevölkerung kann ja dann, wenn sie unbedingt dort wohnen bleiben will, als bediėnpersonal arbeiten.



Fisch wird ja eh schon günstiger aus Norwegen, China etc. importiert.  :q


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Aber nur die edelsten und natürlich per Jet.
In etwas anderem Zusammenhang ist das keine reine Phantasie mehr.
Auf Sylt zu wohnen kann sich auch fast kein Einheimischer mehr leisten.....


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

moin..

 zitat bericht:
"Demnach dürfen die Berufsfischer nicht mehr gezielt Dorsche fangen"

also gilt dort auch ein fangverbot
zur laichzeit, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Und nördlich von Rügen sind weiter die polnischen Trawler unterwegs, Tracking zeigt eindeutig was die dort tun. Sind alle um die 28m lang. Der Kontrolldruck scheint wirklich hoch zu sein.



Könnten Heringsfischer sein, die mit pelagischen Schleppnetzen  auf Hering fischen. Ist gerade die Zeit und erlaubt. Insofern kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass sie auf Dorsch fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Aber jeder Dorschbeifang ist auch hin....

Angler können zurücksetzen im Gegensatz zum Fischer..

Angeln ist IMMER die ökologisch und ökonomisch bessere Bewirtschaftung und sollte daher auch IMMER mehr als die Fischerei gefördert werden.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Der klopfer wäre noch kommerzielle angelfischerei.
Von berufsanglern.
Nur die waren schnell pleite.
Oder aber der fisch müsste zu einem angemessen hohen preis verkauft werden können.

Ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Stimme ich Dir zu! Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir als Angler aber dazu beitragen, dass diese Thesen auch wissenschaftlich belegt werden, denn nur mit Fakten kann man der Politik entgegentreten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich was verändert, wenn wir uns immer weiter verschliessen und gegenan pöbeln (man sieht ja was es bisher gebracht hat...). Da können wir viel von anderen Ländern lernen, bei denen sich Verbände und Angler aktiv in die Forschung einbringen. Nur so kann man einen Paradigmenwechsel initieren weg von der kommerziellen Fischerei hin zur Angelfischerei, wie es z.B. für einige Bestände in der USA geschehen ist.
Und ich bin auch für stärkere Kontrollen der Fischerei. Trotzdem kann man nicht einfach als Kontrollbehörde AIS angucken und Strafen verhängen, wie einige hier vorschlagen. Da müssen mehr Kontrollen her.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

So wie ich hier lese werden aber nur die Angler kontrolliert.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Stimme ich Dir zu! Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir als Angler aber dazu beitragen, dass diese *Thesen auch wissenschaftlich belegt werden, denn nur mit Fakten kann man der Politik entgegentreten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich was verändert, wenn wir uns immer weiter verschliessen und gegenan pöbeln (man sieht ja was es bisher gebracht hat...). Da können wir viel von anderen Ländern lernen, bei denen sich Verbände und Angler aktiv in die Forschung einbringen.* Nur so kann man einen Paradigmenwechsel initieren weg von der kommerziellen Fischerei hin zur Angelfischerei, wie es z.B. für einige Bestände in der USA geschehen ist.
> Und ich bin auch für stärkere Kontrollen der Fischerei. Trotzdem kann man nicht einfach als Kontrollbehörde AIS angucken und Strafen verhängen, wie einige hier vorschlagen. Da müssen mehr Kontrollen her.




 Solange bezahlte und für den Auftraggeber "schön" gemachte Studien genutzt werden und auch anerkannt werden, kannst du Fakten sammeln bis du schwarz wirst....


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Kann man ja verstehen wenn Mann die beschlüsse aus brüssel so liest.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Aber bestimmt nicht in Deutschland, oder?
Und wie halten es die mit der fangbeschränkung von einem wb pro Tag.

Und stimmt mit Netz gibt es druckstellen aber auch bei unsachgemässer Lagerung von angelfischen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Fakten, Daten und Handlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es doch genug, Kanada, Island, Norwegen standen vor der selben Situation. Was passiert wenn man zu spät reagiert zeigt Neufundland. Was passiert wenn man rechtzeitig die Notbremse zieht zeigen Norwegen und Island.
> Die EU Politiker haben es in der Hand, und ich befürchte sie werden es wieder einmal im Interessenjungel vergeigen.




Deswegen ja aktive Beteiligung der Angler und Verbände, aber nicht nur in Form von Meckerei, da kommt man nicht weit, sondern in Form von aktiver Beteiligung in der Datenerhebung etc. Der AVN macht es vor und ist an diversen wissenschaftlichen Studien beteiligt (und investiert auch mal ein wenig Geld in solche Sachen und nicht nur stumpf in Besatz). Natürlich muss man dann auch mal ein (vielleicht) negatives Ergebnis für die Anglefischerei schlucken, aber das gehört dazu. Andererseits kann man sich so aktiv und vorallem ernst genommen an den Diskussionen beteiligen und Kompromisse finden. Das ständige rummaulen bringt uns doch nicht weiter. Die Mecker-emails landen doch bei den meisten im Spam-Ordner...


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

....#6


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Hör mich auf mit der EU.

Mit den tunfischen habe ich auch schon gesehen...
Mit den ab war mir neu. Aber vor 15 Jahren......

Haben doch in Deutschland so viele spitzen- sogar sterneköche.
Die wollen doch immer superware.....
Das Ware doch ein Absatzmarkt!

Aber ich schweife wieder, wie immer, vom Thema ab


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich denke die EU ist nicht mal das Problem.
Problem sind die ganzen Interessenvertretungen (besonders unser DAFV und deren LFV) welche dann die Regelung der EU zerschiessen...auch mit Ausnahmeregelungen.
Und das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz...


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Das tierschutzgesetz war im ursprung schon richtig. Zu der zeit als dieses verabschiedet worden ist. Wissen nicht wann es war, so etwa vor zu dert Jahren zuerst in England?

Aber nicht was daraus heute geworden ist!


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Gibt in Norwegen Kutter mit sogenannten Jigging Maschinen.
Wie praktikabel das in der Ostsee ist, müsste ich mal in dem 
Paper nachlesen, welches Untersucht hat wie die Anwendbarkeit und das 
Potential in der Ostsee dafür stehen.

Die sind dann auch ganz anders ausgestattet die Kutter, das eine Beispiel findet man auch auf Youtube, da wird jeder Fisch einzeln abgestochen und dann in einer Eiswanne ausbluten gelassen, kann auch Island gewesen sein.


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Gabs oder gibts auch für Makrele in England. So genannte Handleinen-Fischerei. War/ist sogar MSC-zertifiziert...


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Besser als mit schleppnetz.
Aber ob das in der Ostsee praktikabel ist?
Die menge Fisch die heute angeboten wird ob tk oder an der frischetheke ist damit nicht zu schaffen.
Finde, hier OT,  das Angebot auch übertrieben. Der wir doch niemals komplett verkauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

nu gehts ins Fernsehen, NDR..

http://www.ndr.de/wellenord/sendung...i-in-der-Ostsee-vor-dem-Aus,zursache1304.html
Interessant die Teilnehmer dabei:
Froese vom Helmholtz (noch anglerfeindlicher als Thünen)
ein Fischer 
Willi Lüdtke von den Angelkuttern

Gott sei Dank : 
Keiner von den Angelverhinderungsverbänden LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm oder DAFV angekündigt (was auch nur wieder zeigt, dass die alles können ausser Öffentlichkeitsarbeit)..


----------



## Ørret (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Die Niedersachsen haben es auch heute auf der Homepage
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/602-...gepasst-wir-lassen-uns-nich-alles-bieten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

SEHR gut!!!

Und wer schläft wieder:
RICHTIG!!!

*Die Angelverhinderungsverbände LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm und DAFV*

Und das, obwohl S-A (leider noch) Mitglied im DAFV ist..

Ist ne Schande, die sollten auch schnellstmöglich raus ausm DAFV und weiter mit richtigen Anglern kooperieren statt mit Angleverhinderern wie im DAFV...


----------



## Ørret (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Die Sendung ist aber eine Diskussion im Radio und keine Fernsehsendung...Wenn ich deinen Link richtig gelesen habe!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

ah, macht NDR auch Radio - ok..


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Radio NDR 1 und NDR 2.

NDR 1 ist so Oma Opa und NDR 2 eher so jung bis alt.


----------



## Kamillio (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich lese gerade ein Buch, da findet sich dieser Satz: "Die Platt- und Krabbenfischrei der Nordsee haben dem Kabeljau besonders zugesetzt. Er lebt als junger Fisch insbesondere in den flachenKüstengewässern, wo ihn die Schleppnetze erwischen. Dabei sterben ca.50 Prozent des mitgefangenen Kabeljaus als Rückwurf."

Zugegeben, es gilt für die Nordsee, aber ich denke in der Ostsee ist es ähnlich.

Und woher kommt dieses Zitat ursprünglich?
Aus einem Report der EU Komission von 2006. Warum jetzt die Angler Schuld sein sollen ist mir Schleiherhaft. 
Wahrscheinlich hat den Bericht wieder keiner der Politiker gelesen und die Lobbyisten haben das restliche getan...


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Wie ich die brüder ein schätze haben die das nicht gelesen.
Wurde ihnen ja nicht vorgelegt.
Ich könnte ko.......,


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Kamillio schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat den Bericht wieder keiner der Politiker gelesen und die Lobbyisten haben das restliche getan...



Was man den Lobbyisten der BF erstmal nicht ankreiden sollte,es ist deren Job.

Politiker werden das schon gelesen haben..dann wird taktisch eingeschätzt,von welcher Seite Gegenwehr zu erwarten ist.

Am Ende gibts dann entweder einen für alle Seiten tragfähigen Kompromiss oder- falls eine Seite pennt-die einseitige Quittung.

Und das sind halt die Angler unter Federführung der üblichen Schlafmützenverbände.

Das die meisten Anglerverbände von professioneller Lobbyarbeit nahezu null Plan haben,ist ja nicht Schuld der Politik oder der BF Lobby.

Jeder ist halt seines Glückes Schmied..bis auf die Angler..deren Vertretungen rätseln ja seit Jahren,wie das dazugehörige Schmiedefeuer angefacht wird.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



> http://www.ndr.de/wellenord/sendunge...sache1304.html
> Interessant die Teilnehmer dabei:
> Froese vom Helmholtz (noch anglerfeindlicher als Thünen)


In der Tat, der Livestream war sehr interessant (sollte bald auch im Archiv vorhanden sein). Positiv fand ich, das sehr viele E-Mails von Anglern vorgelesen wurden. U.a. der auch hier schon beschriebene Vorschlag, Quoten von den Fischern durch Angler abzukaufen - ich war überrascht, das Froese diesen Vorschlag begrüßt hat.
Negativ ist mir zum Schluss der Fischer aufgefallen mit Argumenten wie "Er fängt immer mehr Dorsche mit entzündeten Einstichen", "Arbeit immer vor Freizeit".


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

merci für die Info!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Cree-


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Negativ ist mir zum Schluss der Fischer aufgefallen mit Argumenten wie "Er fängt immer mehr Dorsche mit entzündeten Einstichen", "Arbeit immer vor Freizeit".


Da von Anglern mehr Arbeitsplätze als von der Fischerei abhängen, war das ein sauberer Schuss ins Knie..

Da sollte dann der Fischer schnell seinen Kutter verkaufen oder stilllegen, um die vielen Arbeitsplätze auf Angelkuttern, in Gastronomie, Zimmer- und Bootsvermietung, Angelgeschäften etc. zu erhalten, die von Dorschanglern mit abhängen, wenn er das ernst gemeint hätte..

Zudem kann der Fischer z. B. nach 3 Jahren locker wieder ne Lizenz holen zum Fischen, während jeder Angelkutter, der aufgeben muss, endgültig verloren ist wegen der Zulassung als Sportfischerfahrzeug, die es eben nicht mehr gibt (und die nach 1 Jahr erlischt wenn ein Kutter nicht zum angeln fährt).

Bisher waren die Fischer (jedenfalls Verband, VDKK) eigentlich auf Seiten der Angler, wäre schade, wenn sie hier ihre Einstellung geändert hätten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> In der Tat, der Livestream war sehr interessant (sollte bald auch im Archiv vorhanden sein). Positiv fand ich, das sehr viele E-Mails von Anglern vorgelesen wurden. U.a. der auch hier schon beschriebene Vorschlag, Quoten von den Fischern durch Angler abzukaufen - ich war überrascht, das Froese diesen Vorschlag begrüßt hat.
> Negativ ist mir zum Schluss der Fischer aufgefallen mit Argumenten wie "Er fängt immer mehr Dorsche mit entzündeten Einstichen", "Arbeit immer vor Freizeit".


Gucke da. Mediathek:
http://www.ndr.de/wellenord/Stirbt-der-Dorsch-in-der-westlichen-Ostsee-aus,zursache1310.html


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> In der Tat, der Livestream war sehr interessant (sollte bald auch im Archiv vorhanden sein). Positiv fand ich, das sehr viele E-Mails von Anglern vorgelesen wurden. *U.a. der auch hier schon beschriebene Vorschlag, Quoten von den Fischern durch Angler abzukaufen* - ich war überrascht, das Froese diesen Vorschlag begrüßt hat.
> Negativ ist mir zum Schluss der Fischer aufgefallen mit Argumenten wie "Er fängt immer mehr Dorsche mit entzündeten Einstichen", "Arbeit immer vor Freizeit".



Ja ne ist klar, Angelkarte kaufen, Anreise, Unterkunft, Boot Verpflegung und dann soll ich nochmal zahlen um Dorsche fangen zu dürfen?
 Irgendwann reicht es. Die Angler erhalten ein vielfaches an Arbeitsplätze, im Gegensatz zu den Fischern, zerstören aber nichts am Bestand!


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Cree-


....................... der _letzte Fisch_ gefangen ist, werdet Ihr merken, dass _man Geld nicht essen kann._


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



> Gucke da. Mediathek:



Ja, siehe 00:46:50 - 00:47:20 im Beitrag.
Wenn es um deren Existenz geht, sie Angler als Konkurrenz empfinden, werden sie ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Christel jammert über ihr eigenes Versagen#q#q#q

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...chung-der-dorschregulierung-kein-tagfanglimit


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Auch ihre 8-wöchige Schonzeit zeigt wieder, dass ihr Belange der Angelkutter komplett wurscht sind, sie als kompetente Nichtanglerin immer noch nichts begriffen hat und ihre Vasallenverbände in Schleswig Holstein und MeckPomm ihr immer noch hinter her hecheln - typisch Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV eben..

Peinlichst....


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Der Trawler "Emanuel" schleppt genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt munter vor Rügen !
Und das bei einer Bootslänge von deutlich über 15 Metern !












Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ja wohl verbotenerweise, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Würde ich auch so interpretieren....
Was ist das für eine Seite? Hast du einen Link dazu?


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier kam schon einmal berechtigterweise der Hinweis, dass es sich hier auch um Heringsfischer handeln kann, denn der steht gerade wohl voll vor Rügens Küste.
> Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.



Aha....Dann hab ich  wieder was dazugelernt! Danke für den Hinweis bastido#6


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Naja, da geht doch wohl der eine oder andere Dorsch mit an board....
Die stehen doch bei den herringen.


----------



## bbfishing (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Moin 
heute im Hafen live gesehen. Kutter mit Kisten voll mit Dorschen von 70-100 cm mit richtig fetten Bäuchen. Die haben wohl nicht geschnallt das sie erst ab 20 m Tiefe laichen dürfen. Gefangen in der Flensburger Förde, da gibts nicht viele Stellen mit mehr als 20 m
Die Fischer werden es wohl erst begreifen, wenn der letzte Dorsch gefangen wurde. Vorher können wir ja noch das Bag-Linit auf 1 setzen. #c
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> heute im Hafen live gesehen. Kutter mit Kisten voll mit Dorschen von 70-100 cm mit richtig fetten Bäuchen. Die haben wohl nicht geschnallt das sie erst ab 20 m Tiefe laichen dürfen. Gefangen in der Flensburger Förde, da gibts nicht viele Stellen mit mehr als 20 m


Macht bitte Fotos, wenn ihr sowas seht.


----------



## bbfishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Moin
es waren übrigens Nebenerwerbsfischer die nicht mal davon Ihren Unterhalt bestreiten müssten
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich halte dieses Bashing gegen die Berufsfischer nicht für zielführend.
Jeder ist nur ein Rad im System und auch die Fischer müssen Ihre Familien versorgen.
Ob nun Haupterwerb oder Nebenerwerb...beide tragen zum Unterhalt und Wohlstand der Familie bei und somit auch zur Region.

Due EU und der Staat müssen den Berufsfischern alternativen bieten.

Es ist ein Unding das Kabeljau (von noch grösseren Schleppern) aus dem Atlantik zu Spottpreisen auf den Markt geworfen wird und die Ostseefischer dadurch gezwungen werden ihre Marge zu erhöhen bzw. dadurch an den Existenzabgrund gedrückt werden.

Usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> es waren übrigens Nebenerwerbsfischer die nicht mal davon Ihren Unterhalt bestreiten müssten
> Gruß Klaus


Sind nicht im DFV - haben die Berufsfischer abgelehnt..

Davon ab, nur um das nochmal klarzustellen (von wegen Hobby und Beruf) :
Von Anglern und Angeltouristen leben wesentlich mehr Leute mit wesentlich mehr Wertschöpfung als von der Fischerei ..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

[


----------



## marcus7 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

@bastido

Das ist die beste/sinnvollste Stellungnahme zu der ganzen Thematik, die ich bisher kenne.

Ich frage mich wie in einer Versammlung von der Politik, solche Argumente ungeachtet bleiben können.

Du hast in einigen Sätzen so ziemlich das ganze Konstrukt verständlich erklärt, sauber!

Eigentlich kaum zu glauben, dass davor die Augen verschlossen werden seitens der Politik...


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich habe grade eine ellenlange Antwortmail von Rodust bekommen.Darin schreibt sie das es nicht ihre Entscheidung war die Fischerei für Berufsfischer während der Schonzeit zuzulassen....
Jetzt will sie es nicht gewesen sein...Hat wohl Angst um Wählerstimmen?!

Den ganzen Rest der Mail kann ich mir leider erst heute Abend zu Gemüte ziehen. Ich ahne schon das mein Blutdruck dabei deutlich ansteigen wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Sie wäre nur Beobachterin gewesen etc. - die Mail hast nicht nur Du bekommen (so ne Art Massenabfertigung an die, welche sie angemailt hatten, ohne auf die konkreten Fragen einzugehen, würd ich vermuten).

Ihre "runden Tische", bei denen Kutterkäptns ausgeladen wurden etc., hat sie da wohl irgendwie auch "vergessen" und wie sie mit ihrer Duzfreundin , der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, deer Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zusammen die Angler in die Pfanne gehauen hat zu Gunsten vor allem der dänischen Berufsfischerei....

Auch hier gilt:
Würd ich schreiben, was ich wirklich denke, käm ich sicher in Knast.....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich halte dieses Bashing gegen die Berufsfischer nicht für zielführend.
> Jeder ist nur ein Rad im System und auch die Fischer müssen Ihre Familien versorgen.
> Ob nun Haupterwerb oder Nebenerwerb...*beide tragen zum Unterhalt und Wohlstand der Familie bei und somit auch zur Region.*
> 
> ...



Ähm diese wenigen zerstören aber ein ganzes Seegebiet und im Gegensatz dazu ein vielfaches an Arbeitsplätze und Familien, die von Anglern zb. leben und deren Einnahmen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



bastido schrieb:


> Grundschleppnetze(mit Verweis auf Pflüge in der Landwirtschaft) richten übrigens grundsätzlich nicht mehr Schaden an als Angelfischerei, sagt sie. Hammer!



Solche "hochqualifizierten" Äusserungen bestätigen mich in der Ansicht,das verantwortungsvolle Positionen immer seltener mit dementsprechend erforderlicher Kompetenz einhergehen.

Mag sowas bei einem Politiker in einem 100 Seelen Dorf noch für allgemeine aber i.d.R.harmlose Erheiterung sorgen,sehe ich das bei einer EU Abgeordneten als höchst bedenklich,gleichzeitig aber auch  bezeichnend für das Eigenverständnis dieser Verdrossenheitsförderer an.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

In einem 100 Seelen Dorf würde sie geteert und gefedert, nehm ich an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Weil Dorsche auf "weichen Böden" geschleppt werden und nicht auf Steingrund etc. , gelle?

Do wie sie behauptet, es würde mehr Fischerei als Angeltourismus geben, weils mehr Fischkutter als Angelkutter gibt und die daher mehr umsetzen.....

Kleinboote, Bootsvermieter, Uferangler, Camping, Zimmervermieter, Gerätendustrie etc. "vergisst" oder unterschlägt sie halt.

Und so geht das quer durch bei jedem ihrer Argumente...

Schwerer Fall von Postfaktischem ..........


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Sag ihr mal jemand das kaum noch gepflügt wird (nicht mehr Wirtschaftlich) es wird gegrubbert und fertig.

Junge junge wo ist dieses Land nur gelandet.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

milde ausgedrückt - was ich wirklich denke, darf ich ja nicht schreiben...


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Die übertrifft sogar noch Trump:-(


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Hallo,
dass für den Dorsch keine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit festgelegt wurde, reiht sich nur in die endlose Folge von Entscheidungen zu ungunsten der Angler ein. 
Mir fällt überhaupt keine politische Entscheidung innerhalb der letzten 20 Jahre ein, die sich positiv für Angler ausgewirkt hätte oder sogar darauf gerichtet war.

Warum ist das so?

Aus meiner Sicht ist ein maßgeblicher Grund, dass wir keine effektive Lobby haben, obwohl wir einen Verband haben. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Politik heutzutage weitgehend durch Lobbyisten beeinflusst wird.
Vielleicht sind wir auch als Wählergruppe nicht ausreichend interessant. Was ich aber eher glaube ist, dass wir ein großes Manko haben. Es ist nämlich so, dass wir - und das sage ich ganz bewusst so pauschalisierend - von weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung mit "ökologischem Bewusstsein" als beutegeile Fischmörder betrachtet werden. Das bedeutet dass jede Entscheidung der Politik zu unseren Gunsten, die bei uns Wählerstimmen bringen würde, an anderer Stelle noch mehr kosten würde...

Gruß Armin


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solche "hochqualifizierten" Äusserungen bestätigen mich in der Ansicht,das verantwortungsvolle Positionen immer seltener mit dementsprechend erforderlicher Kompetenz einhergehen.
> 
> Mag sowas bei einem Politiker in einem 100 Seelen Dorf noch für allgemeine aber i.d.R.harmlose Erheiterung sorgen,sehe ich das bei einer EU Abgeordneten als höchst bedenklich,gleichzeitig aber auch  bezeichnend für das Eigenverständnis dieser Verdrossenheitsförderer an.



Wenn die wenigstens einsehen würde das sie keine Ahnung hat..
Aber die Politiker von heute sitzen auf einem solch hohen Ross....


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Da sagst du was.
Keine ahnung von irgendwas, aber groß die Fr.... aufreissen.
Und nach mir die sinnflut!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Viel "Bla Bla" ...
Kernaussage von ihr bleibt "Ich bin nicht schuld !"

Das hier verstehe ich z:B. nicht :



> Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes war für Angler im Gespräch, wurde dann aber verworfen, weil es verwaltungstechnisch nicht umsetzbar war.





> Die Heraufsetzung der Mindestlänge in der Angelfischerei wurde ausführlich diskutiert und für sinnvoll befunden, konnte dann aber aus administrativen Gründen nicht umgesetzt werden – die Änderung der Regularien würde Jahre dauern und dem Dorschbestand damit jetzt nicht helfen können.



Kurze Ansage "Mindestmaß ab heute 45 cm." und ab ginge es !
Kontrolle und Strafen wie bisher ... Wo ist das Problem ?
Abgesehen davon das zu selten kontrolliert wird !


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Und der Lacher schlechthin :


> ...Sie schimpfen über die Berufsfischerlobby? Nach meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen ist die Anglerlobby in Deutschland wesentlich einflussreicher ist als die Berufsfischerlobby...



#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ist eine Europasache, die im Gegensatz zum Bestandsmanagement gBalimit) wegen Zuständigkeit der Länder durchs EU-Parlament gemusst hätte und daher nicht zeuitnah hätte umgesetzt werden können - hätte eigentlich eine Ex-Bundestagsabgeordnete wie Frau Dr. auch wissen MÜSSEN, bevor sie sowas als Ersatz für Baglimit fordert......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hätte eigentlich eine Ex-Bundestagsabgeordnete wie Frau Dr. auch wissen MÜSSEN, bevor sie sowas als Ersatz für Baglimit fordert......



Wetten daß sie es wusste ?

Sie weiss auch ganz genau,daß sich polit.weniger Interessierte damit i.d.R.abspeisen lassen.

Gehört im polit.Geschäft heutzutage fast schon zum "guten" Ton.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Habe von Frau Rodust die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen ihrer Mail an die Angler erhalten.

Ich werde dazu demnäxt daher einen Extrathread aufmachen, in dem ihr dann auch die Punkte auseinandernehmen könnt.


----------



## Ørret (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Sie hat zumindest den Charakter auf Mails zu antworten,das muss man ihr lassen,auch wenn die Antworten nicht sonderlich befriedigend sind. Vom Bundesverband hab ich noch nie ne Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Ørret schrieb:


> Sie hat zumindest den Charakter auf Mails zu antworten,das muss man ihr lassen,auch wenn die Antworten nicht sonderlich befriedigend sind. Vom Bundesverband hab ich noch nie ne Antwort bekommen...


Musste sie, weil sie unter erheblichem politischen Druck von allen möglichen Seiten steht.
Hier gehts weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Das Thünen Institut hat heute sein Flexnetz höhe Neustadt getestet.

So wie es im Tv gezeigt wird ist der beifang fast gegen Null und nur Dorsche ohne Beifang wurden gefangen.

Für Langzeitanalysen reicht der Test heute nicht aber er zeigt das dieses Netz so arbeitet wie es soll.



http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/wirt...wuenschte-fisch-beifaenge-verringern-24330332


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

ob deswegen das unsinnige Baglimit aufgehoben werden wird?


----------



## Ukel (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Weil damit der Beifang, der in die Quote eingerechnet wird, vermindert werden können soll, lässt sich damit dann noch mehr (Laich)Dorsch herausfangen, falls es wirklich so klappt. Heißt, die Quote würde zu annähernd 100 % tatsächlich mit Dorsch erfüllt, und nicht mit z.b. 70 % Dorsch und 30 % Beifang. Nun kann man überlegen, welches die bessere Variante ist.........je nachdem, was man schützen möchte.


----------



## Flatfish86 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Ukel schrieb:


> Weil damit der Beifang, der in die Quote eingerechnet wird, vermindert werden können soll, lässt sich damit dann noch mehr (Laich)Dorsch herausfangen, falls es wirklich so klappt. Heißt, die Quote würde zu annähernd 100 % tatsächlich mit Dorsch erfüllt, und nicht mit z.b. 70 % Dorsch und 30 % Beifang. Nun kann man überlegen, welches die bessere Variante ist.........je nachdem, was man schützen möchte.



Son Quatsch! Die Dorschqoute ist eine Dorschquote. Da zählen keine anderen Fischarten rein, die als Beifang gefangen werden. Somit ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Weniger Beifang muss unnötig sterben bis die Dorschquote ausgefischt ist. Zusätzlich hängen weniger Platte im Netz und verstopfen die Maschen wodurch die Selektionsfähigkeit erhalten bleibt und weniger Jungdorsche beigefangen werden. Bevor man was von sich gibt, mal besser informieren...


----------



## Ukel (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Son Quatsch! Die Dorschqoute ist eine Dorschquote. Da zählen keine anderen Fischarten rein, die als Beifang gefangen werden. Somit ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Weniger Beifang muss unnötig sterben bis die Dorschquote ausgefischt ist. Zusätzlich hängen weniger Platte im Netz und verstopfen die Maschen wodurch die Selektionsfähigkeit erhalten bleibt und weniger Jungdorsche beigefangen werden. Bevor man was von sich gibt, mal besser informieren...



Hallo Flatfish,
Ich gebe dir dein ziemlich unflätiges Geschreibsel ungebraucht zurück. 
Informiere dich bitte mal über das Anlandegebot und die Anrechnung von Beifängen auf quotierte Fangmengen. Das soll nämlich Druck auf die Fischer erzeugen, Fangmethoden zu nutzen, die möglichst wenig Beifang, der früher einfach über Bord geworfen wurde, zu generieren.


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



> Für Langzeitanalysen reicht der Test heute
> nicht aber er zeigt das dieses Netz so arbeitet wie es soll.
> 
> 
> ...


interessanter bericht.. danke...

gut, das überhaupt sich mal jemand gedanken über /netzart/beifang macht,
und tests gemacht werden..



warscheinlich wird das jetzt wieder alles angezweifelt ,
da es ja  vom " bösen" thünen institut kommt...|supergri


----------



## Jan1982 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

noch besser wäre das Flexnetz, was nur Platte aber keine Dorsche fängt |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> noch besser wäre das Flexnetz, was nur Platte aber keine Dorsche fängt |wavey:



#6#6#6


----------

